# Getting Back to Tournaments



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 7, 2021)

Not everyone likes to compete in sport MA but for those that do, what are your thoughts about returning to compete in tournaments post Covid ?  Although I still train incessantly, I do miss the training for tournaments.  The prep, the planning and then the excitement of the day.  The post tournament parties and having the opportunity to mix with other competitors that are typically not from your area.   Also the ability to train with higher level instructors that may do seminars to give you an opportunity to increase your knowledge while training with a larger pool of students from different regions.    I guess I miss tournaments more than I initially thought.

So what do you miss or do you think this is a thing of the past ?


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 7, 2021)

Really it depends on the area and the martial art.  I know some BJJ schools that have never stopped rolling during this whole time.  Not sure about karate tournaments, but we have been sparring at my school since late last year.  No one is forced to if they don't want to, and students are welcome to wear masks if they wish in any activity.  About 20% or so do.

I think tournaments will resume more regularly eventually.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Oct 7, 2021)

Haven't competed in a tournament in 45 years.  Probably most of my favorite techniques are now illegal.  Plus, it seems all kinds of pads are required, sometimes even in specific colors; same for belts.  _It used to be illegal to wear pads_, later they were optional (though you heard a snicker or two if you did wear them). Recently I saw one set of rules that requires your gi top to be tied up with those little strips of cloth (that I ignored or tore off). I have never used those ties.  That really seems to be going too far.  Is the male chest being exposed in combat too controversial and offensive these days?  Toxic masculinity issues?  Heaven forbid one looks too masculine while trying to punch someone in the face.

Whenever I think about going to a tournament, it just seems too much of a hassle, plus I've got to buy a bunch of equipment I'll seldom if ever use again.  Too many hoops to jump thru.  Hoop jumping should be a new division in tournaments.  I'd probably place near last.


----------



## Steve (Oct 7, 2021)

I worked the bracket table at a BJJ tournament in September.  First one in about 18 months.  Went okay.  Was at the Armory in Tacoma.  People were generally respectful about masks but it was a lot of folks packed into a small space.


----------



## Buka (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm sure, in due time, tournaments will be back. Might be a while though.

For me, I always liked to play the competition game. It was looked at by those I trained with as a fun thing to do. We fought in sport karate, kickboxing, some boxing, some BJJ tourneys, a couple of those Tough Man shows, and anything else that people would let us compete in.

We thought it fun. I fought throughout the seventies, eighties and nineties, some BJJ in the 2,000s and once a few years ago over here. I'm probably done now that Covid has stopped things, I've competed well over a hundred times, maybe closer to two.

My only regret - I was training with Jorge Rivera some years back. He was putting on some MMA fights in Puerto Rico and wanted me to fight a young guy who was having his first fight. He didn't want the kid to get smashed so he asked me, as I never took advantage of rookie fighters (If you do, Karma will eventually get ya, get ya bad). My wife said no way are you fighting again. My only regret was having listened to her. Heck, I'd been training MMA for a couple years, my buddy had a nice cage.

But you know.......just writing this damn post makes me want to fight one last time. 
Quick, somebody find me a slow, blind kid.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes, yes........... and yes 

Even though I started trying out tournaments only a few years ago, I do miss everything about them. They've been trying to organise them all through this year over here and it's been a no-go haha. Everytime a round was coming up we'd have a lockdown. As we all get vaccinated I feel next year will look very different.

But there's something about them huh... not only the weeks/months of preparation and the day itself, but the sense of community and a way of all different types of martial artists from different styles/organizations to come together, and celebrate the spirit of what we all share


----------



## isshinryuronin (Oct 9, 2021)

Buka said:


> My only regret was having listened to her.


Yeah, but you'd probably regret it even more if you didn't.

My wife frowns when I come home bruised from the dojo.  I'm on blood thinners so my arms get pretty well tattooed.  "Why don't you wear your pads?" (a gift from my sensei) she asks.

The reason is ego, not wanting to look like a wuss, never used them in the old days, don't like the feel......"I just forgot today, sweetie." I answer for the 10th week in a row.  Now she wants me to go on Prevegin (a memory enhancer based on jellyfish protein).


----------



## Buka (Oct 9, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Yeah, but you'd probably regret it even more if you didn't.
> 
> My wife frowns when I come home bruised from the dojo.  I'm on blood thinners so my arms get pretty well tattooed.  "Why don't you wear your pads?" (a gift from my sensei) she asks.
> 
> The reason is ego, not wanting to look like a wuss, never used them in the old days, don't like the feel......"I just forgot today, sweetie." I answer for the 10th week in a row.  Now she wants me to go on Prevegin (a memory enhancer based on jellyfish protein).


Yeah, but my wife was a long time martial artist and competitor. She was one hundred percent t in the wrong.


----------

